# Good luck!



## Knuð

Hi, people!
I'm new to this forum. I couldn't find a thread similar to this by searching, so I thought I'd create one.

Me first:
"Good luck!" - English
"Lykke til!" - Norwegian
"Lycka till!" - Swedish
"Buona fortuna!" - Italian
"Bonne chance!" - French
"¡Buena suerte!" - Spanish


----------



## übermönch

German: "Viel Glück!"
Russian: "Udachi!" / "Удачи!"
Ukrainian: "Hay tobi schostyt!" / "Хай тобi щостит!"


----------



## panjabigator

Hindi:  Shubh kamnae
Punjabi:  Shubh ichavaan
Urdu:  no clue!


----------



## Honour

Turkish: iyi şanslar (literally: good chances)


----------



## linguist786

*French:*

"Bonne Chance!"
"Bon Courage!"

hmm.. it's strange.. i've never heard this used in Gujarati so i don't know it. :s

*Hindi:*

The good luck for birthday may be "Shubh kamna" or you can say "bhag vati ho" (to be said to a female)

I must say, however, that those terms are rarely used.


----------



## panjabigator

I agree...you're more likely to hear "Good luck!" lol


----------



## linguist786

panjabigator said:
			
		

> I agree...you're more likely to hear "Good luck!" lol


héhé yes.. they just say it in an indian accent! - "good luck beta" would be heard very often.


----------



## melop

Chinese: 祝你(您)好运 Zhu4 ni(nin)2 hao3 yun4
But usually people would use some sayings instead, like 一帆风顺 yi4 fan1 feng 1 shun4, "one sail with tail wind"

And in Latin, my guess is:
Fortuna bona! or Fortunā bonā! The second one is "with good luck", but I'm not sure how ancient Romans actually say.


----------



## Pivra

Thai:

 Choke Dee Na !!


----------



## ronanpoirier

Portuguese:

Boa sorte!


----------



## Mutichou

linguist786 said:
			
		

> *French:*
> 
> "Bonne Chance!"
> "Bonne Courage!"


_Courage_ is a masculine word, so it's "bon courage".


----------



## mithrellas

In Catalan: 

Bona sort!


----------



## parakseno

Romanian:
Noroc!
Baftă! (mostly used for someone who is going to have an exam)


----------



## Mirna

Croatian : Sretno!​


----------



## amikama

Hebrew: *!בהצלחה *


----------



## Orseas

Malay: Semoga berjaya!

Same case here, linguist786 and panjabigator. The phrase mentioned above is actually almost never used, it's EXTREMELY formal, you know something that can only be found in school textbooks or essays. Hence, "good luck" is much preferred by everyone LOL


----------



## Orseas

By the way I'm a new member of this beneficial forum, from Malaysia. My command of English is quite poor though.


----------



## optimistique

Orseas said:
			
		

> By the way I'm a new member of this beneficial forum, from Malaysia. My command of English is quite poor though.



You have not given me that impression in your posts, though
But still *Veel geluk!* (Dutch for '_Good luck_', 'Much luck' litterally) or *Succes!* with learning it and welcome to these forums.

In German they say likewise: *Viel Erfolg!*


----------



## Maja

In Serbian: 
Srećno! (Срећно!).

Pozdrav!


----------



## La-Turkish-Chiiqa

Danish; Held og lykke
Turkish; iyi şanslar


----------



## Victoriya

Hi everyone!
A little bit of correction about Ukrainian:
It's "Хай тобі щастить" 

In Russian this can be said with two different meanings. You can say "Good luck" to somebody that you think might need some, for example they are going to take exams, or seeing a doctor etc. Then you say: "Удачи". Or you wish good luck to people that are going on a trip, or just leaving your house and you want them to be safe. It's the same Good Luck..but we say it like this "Счастливо!", kind of the way to wish happiness and say Goodbye at the same time. 

And there is another expression that is highly used in Russian in case someone really needs a good luck, and it's actually used by all my friends and my family:
""Ни пуха ни пера" ([ni puha ni pera]) which if you attempt to translate will be "no fuzz, no feathers". And I have no clue why we're saying it. but this phrase requires an answer from a person you wish Good Luck. And the answer is always:
"К чёрту" (K chiortu) and basically it means "Go to hell". But it's considered to be a normal answer, and my dad will even get mad at me if I don't say it in case he's trying to wish me good luck. ))))


----------



## rongdeono

In Vietnamese: Chúc may mắn.


----------



## stargazer

Hey

in Slovenian we say: SREČNO!


----------



## Proximate Platypus

Japanese:
頑張ってね。Gambatte ne. (informal)
頑張って下さい。Gambatte kudasai. (more polite)
Literal translation: Do your best!


----------



## elroy

In Arabic:

A pretty literal translation would be حظاً سعيداً _(HaDHDHan sa'iidan)._
A more common, less literal translation would be بالتوفيق (_bittawfiiq_)


----------



## larosa

Hungarian:

Sok szerencsét!


----------



## avalon2004

Greek=
*Καλή τύχη* [kalee tíchi}
or
*Καλή επιτυχία* [kalee epitichía}
_
NB: 'ch' = like 'ch' in German 'ich'_


----------



## ukuca

add to turkish
good luck! = iyi şanslar!
but 
good luck with that! could be "kolay gelsin"
or any suggestions...


----------



## Abbassupreme

Persian:  "Khoshbakht baash!" or, formally "Khoshbakht baashin!".  Mo'afaq baash and mo'afaq baashin are both also used, but they're technically not as pure due to Arabic influence.


----------



## Ilmo

*Finnish:*
Onnea! (=luck)
Hyvää onnea! (=good luck)
Onnea matkaan! (=luck along
Lykkyä tykö! (a bit oldfashioned wording: =luck you)


----------



## CyberSetan

Similar phrase to that in Malay (also applicable to Indonesian):

Good Luck ! = Semoga berjaya ! (semoga = wish , berjaya = successful)

but to translate it directly :

Good = baik

Luck/ fate = nasib 

"Good luck" is not "baik nasib", to a malaysian or indonesian, that doesn't make sense~


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

sėkmės
laimingai


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Irish Gaelic: 

*Ádh mór ort!*


----------



## blue_jewel

In Tagalog: Sana maganda ang swerte sa'yo. (Hope you have a good luck) We don't have an exact words for it because we usually just say "good luck".


----------



## Tamar

> Hebrew: *!בהצלחה *


Pronounciation: [behatslaxa]


----------



## kusurija

In Czech:
Hodně štěstí!


----------



## arwena

In Polish:

Powodzenia!


----------



## Adam S.

In Kazakh:

Іске сәт! [iske sät]


----------



## apmoy70

avalon2004 said:


> Greek=
> *Καλή τύχη* [kalee tíchi}
> or
> *Καλή επιτυχία* [kalee epitichía}
> _
> NB: 'ch' = like 'ch' in German 'ich'_


The former means lit. _(have a) good luck_, and the latter means _(have a) good success_.

Some etymology:
-MoGr fem. *«τύχη»* [ˈtiçi] --> _luck_ < Classical deverbal fem. *«τύχη» túkʰē* --> _coincidence, incident, luck, fate, destiny_ < Classical v. *«τυγχάνω» tŭŋkʰánō* --> _(trans.) to  achieve an aim_ or _goal, to meet, come across, encounter accidentally_, _(intr.)_ _to meet, get_ or _acquire incidentally_ (PIE *dʰe̯ugʰ- _to hit the mark, meet_ cf Skt. दुहे (duhé), _to milk a cow, extract_, Proto-Germanic *duganą > Ger. taugen, Eng. dow, Dt. deugen).

-MoGr fem. *«επιτυχία»* [epitiˈçi.a] --> _success, achievement, blockbuster, accomplishment_ < Classical fem. *«ἐπιτυχίᾱ» ĕpĭtŭkʰíā* < compound; Classical prefix, preposition & adverb *«ἔπι» épĭ* & *«ἐπί» ĕpí* --> _on it, at it_ (PIE *h₁epi- _on, at, near_ cf Skt. अपि (ápi), _also, too_, Lat. ob, Arm. եւ (ew), _and_) + Classical fem. *«τύχη» túkʰē* (see above).


----------



## oveka

übermönch said:


> German: "Viel Glück!"
> Russian: "Udachi!" / "Удачи!"
> Ukrainian: "Hay tobi schostyt!" / "Хай тобi щостит!"


Ukrainian: "Хай тобi щастить!"


----------

